# Playstation 3 Nat Type HELP!!!



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I am having some connectivity issues with my PS3 when trying to play games online. I have tried DMZ and other sorts of "fixes" to fix my Nat type. I have service through CenturyLink. My PS3 is wired to a netgear router. I have read online about entering the PPPoE information. I contacted CenturyLink and they said I have a DHCP(i think). So if anyone can help me it would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post the exact make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have sort of resolved the issue I believe. I have CenturyLink DSL service. I found online where I can change the router settings for the CenturyLink modem to bridge mode. It said to enter 192.168.1.2 into my browser, then directed me to make the change to bridge mode. I was unaware that the modem was also a router even though it only connects to one thing. After doing this my ps3 came back with a nat type 2.

I played online some more and have still had some connectivity issues. I then created a static ip address and forwarded my ports for madden 11. After doing this it came back as having a nat type 3! I am using a Netgear WGR 614 v5 router. The CenturyLink router/modem(not sure what it is now,lol) is a ZyXEL P- 600. I am not sure why it switched back to nat type 3 after I forwarded my ports? Maybe you can help me out here? I would ideally like to have the optimal connection settings to get better performance out of madden 11 online. Once again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You are welcome! 
Did you open the ports in the Netgear router to the PS3's IP address? Normally it would work to have the modem/router in bridge mode, with the ports opened in the other router to the PS3.


----------



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

I did do the port forwarding on the netgear router with the ZyXEL modem/router in bridge mode. However, afer doing this and running a system check it came back with a nat type 3 again. Any clue as to why this is?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say to try a factory default reset of the Netgear router and try opening the ports again.
Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then restart the network devices to reconnect to the Internet.


----------



## Tgrose48 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I will try that. I have found that when i plug directly from my ZyXEL modem to the ps3 the connection is much better than when I am plugged from the netgear. Why is this? Is this something port forwarding can improve or help?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Most routers (and some modems, like yours) have a firewall called NAT (Network Address Translation), and port forwarding is one of the only ways for certain applications to work to get around NAT. With the modem in bridge mode, that eliminates the NAT issue, and applications that require ports to be open can function properly. This is also true with cable modems that do not have a router function, as plugging the computer or console directly into it will preclude the need for port forwarding.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Call Centurylink tech support. We can send you to Tier 2 who can configure it properly for you. Those ZyXel modems only work 50% of the time with this operation, though.


----------

